# Help with Labs, morning cortisol high



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I just got these new labs, the blood was drawn about 8:30 am. 
Cortisol 27.4 (2.3-19.4) High
TSH 0.295 (0.450-4.500) Low
Magnesium Serum 2.3 (1.6-2.6)
Reverse T3 327 (90-350)
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 188 (0-34) High
Antithyroglobulin Ab <20 (0-40)
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 3.4 (2.0-4.4)

I feel extremely crappy and have major anxiety that has taken over my life, My cortisol level is through the roof in the morning. Is this the cause of this??? What do I do??
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I just got these new labs, the blood was drawn about 8:30 am.
> Cortisol 27.4 (2.3-19.4) High
> TSH 0.295 (0.450-4.500) Low
> Magnesium Serum 2.3 (1.6-2.6)
> ...


Wow!! This may help you; it explains things very well...

Reverse triiodothyronine (reverse T3, or rT3) is a molecule which is an isomer of triiodothyronine (T3). It is derived from thyroxine (T4) through the action of deiodinase.

rT3, unlike T3, does not stimulate thyroid hormone receptors. However, rT3 nonetheless binds to these receptors, thereby blocking the action of T3. Under stress conditions, the adrenal glands produce excess amounts of cortisol. Cortisol inhibits the conversion of T4 to T3, thus shunting T4 conversion from T3 towards rT3. Consequently, there is a widespread shutdown in T3 binding across the body. This condition is termed Reverse T3 Dominance. It results in reduced body temperature, which slows the action of many enzymes, leading to a clinical syndrome, Multiple Enzyme Dysfunction, which produces the effects seen in hypothyroidism. Effects include fatigue, headache, migraine, PMS, irritability, fluid retention, anxiety and panic.

You may wish to read the whole article which is here.....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_triiodothyronine

Here are some natural tips and ways to support your adrenals...
http://naturalmedicine.suite101.com/article.cfm/adrenal_exhaustion

Dr. Rind is highly respected in his field. His web site url is also listed.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't understand, why do Endos not practice this??? I went to an endo that seemed very knowledgable but doesn't do the reverse t3 thing. I am now under his care, how will this ever go away?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Wow!! This may help you; it explains things very well...
> 
> Reverse triiodothyronine (reverse T3, or rT3) is a molecule which is an isomer of triiodothyronine (T3). It is derived from thyroxine (T4) through the action of deiodinase.
> 
> ...


You can heal yourself. I did. Take some of the suggested herbs, start looking at other supplements like CoQ10, Bilberry, Omega III and Omega VI and see if you can start walking outside a bit every day. Go slow at first and keep on going until you can do 4 miles under an hour. You probably need the sunshine anyway for the vitamin D.

Walking and the sun are 2 of nature's biggest stress relievers. It also "sets" your pineal gland (the third eye) to properly adjust your circadian cycle.

If you do the above and do it faithfully, I can personally promise you that you will be on the road to recovery.arty0006:

Eat fresh foods that you cook your self thus avoiding chemicals and loss of nutrition.

Sometimes we have to take matters into our own hands.


----------

